# Most Over Represented MBTI Type in Fiction



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

Which type do you think is seen the most often in fiction? 

I would say ENFPs, they seem to come up the most. Though sometimes replaced by ENTPs and ESFPs.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

In fiction... probably ENFP.


----------



## Xn18 (Mar 1, 2011)

INTJs... who are usually the bad guys.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

ISTPs, too. Prominent in Sci-Fi, Action and Westerns.
We're not _all_ stoic, cold-blooded killers...


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Oops! Double post!


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Duck_of_Death said:


> ISTPs, too. Prominent in Sci-Fi, Action and Westerns.
> We're not _all_ stoic, cold-blooded killers...


Yeah...and I sure get tired of "billy badass" protagonists in video games and movies. Kind of want to see some variety in those types of movies and games where there would typically always be some squinty-eyed, one-liner spewing, one-dimensional fuck unloading bullets on unskilled and equally boring villains.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

xNTJ villains for sure. Interestingly enough, I've never met a malicious NTJ in real life.

So how are ENPs over represented? I can't seem to find enough of 'em.


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> xNTJ villains for sure. Interestingly enough, I've never met a malicious NTJ in real life.


That's probably a good thing, if there was a large amount of NTJs in real life, we would all be in trouble because one of them would probably take over the world.



DeductiveReasoner said:


> So how are ENPs over represented? I can't seem to find enough of 'em.


The lovable main character who is imaginative and fun is usually an ENP. They don't necessarily have to be _the_ main character, but they're often important.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

CorgiGirl said:


> That's probably a good thing, if there was a large amount of NTJs in real life, we would all be in trouble because one of them would probably take over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> The lovable main character who is imaginative and fun is usually an ENP. They don't necessarily have to be _the_ main character, but they're often important.


meh... I've met quite a few NTJs. At least I don't think any of them were out to get me. But then again, they're probably good at disguising their true motives.

as far as ENPs were concerned, I was looking more for specifics. It seems to me like most main characters are SPs.

Nice avatar by the way.


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> as far as ENPs were concerned, I was looking more for specifics. It seems to me like most main characters are SPs.


Specific examples? I can list the ones that are off the top of my head, though I'm afraid that you won't have heard of some of them. 

Tamaki-Ouran High School Host Club
Kathleen Kelly-You've Got Mail
Mulberry-Mulberry
Tim Taylor-Home Improvement
Barney Stinson-How I Met Your Mother
The Doctor-Doctor Who (he's got a handful of NFs among his companions too)
Lloyd Irving-Tales of Symphonia (it's a video game)

That's all I can think of for now. I don't watch a lot of action movies, which may be where the SP characters are used. When SPs are used, they seem to be ESFPs, which is only one letter away from ENFPs.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

CorgiGirl said:


> Specific examples? I can list the ones that are off the top of my head, though I'm afraid that you won't have heard of some of them.
> 
> Tamaki-Ouran High School Host Club
> Kathleen Kelly-You've Got Mail
> ...


Ya got me. The only one I could think of was the Doctor. Tamaki is the epitome of ENFP, haha can't believe I didn't think of him. Thank you, for pointing these out to me.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Ya got me. The only one I could think of was the Doctor.


Which one? Certainly not the first...


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Owfin said:


> Which one? Certainly not the first...


 Ten and Eleven, I think. The first was INTJ


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Ten and Eleven, I think. The first was INTJ


Ok. I noticed that the only FJ out of the bunch was 5, who was probably an EXFJ.


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

I think the fourth was also an ENTP. Not sure though.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

CorgiGirl said:


> I think the fourth was also an ENTP. Not sure though.


I thought ISTP. Planning seemed more Ni style.


----------



## Mossy Piglet (Jul 16, 2014)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> xNTJ villains for sure. Interestingly enough, I've never met a malicious NTJ in real life.
> 
> So how are ENPs over represented? I can't seem to find enough of 'em.


well I only know one infj and he's a sociopath. he managed to make himself and everyone around him miserable without even realising it. Now THAT's talent.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ISxP and ESxP lmao
Especially when it comes to action series and ya literature~

There's a good number of us ENFPs rockin' that fiction tho, we're basically the manic pixie dream girl/wacky idealist hero archetype.


----------

